# full service marina coming to ceaser creek lake



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

http://www.ohiodnr.com/home_page/Ne...ld-New-Marina-at-Caesar-Creek-State-Park.aspx


----------



## LMRFrank (Jul 5, 2009)

[email protected]!


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

I wonder how thats gonna workout??


----------



## mcmillcd (Feb 18, 2009)

I grew up in Harveysburg and learned to fish on this lake. I have thought for a long time they could use something like this.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Evolution.


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

Finally! This is the final straw to make sure that no fisherman stays out on the lake past 9am. We need 300 more inconsiderate speed boaters on Caesar Creek really bad.


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

I do not fish here much so prob have no righ to say, but this article sure didnt mention fishermen..(that I saw) I think its POOP~!!!!!!!!!!!! Like it aint crowded enough already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

If you read the article it's hard to escape the fact that they talk about money a marina will generate, and that's what this is about, money, plain and simple. Any way you slice it it sucks for the fisherman plain and simple. The only thing we get to do is pay for it.


----------



## grizzly70 (Jun 30, 2006)

this will be a great resource for the local community. not to mention it will bring in much needed extra cash to the area. lets face it the lake doesn't belong to the fisherman... it's public property. so there might be a few more pleasure boaters on the lake, so what? maybe the fear of the lake being over crowded will keep some of the noob musky fisherman off the water. i think that this is a great thing that will only be positive, and not to mention the 300 slips will prob be mostly sailboats ne way.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Gee and here I thought that fishermen were part of the public. And there aren't that many Musky fisherman on the lake anyway. Can't see some part-time jobs being a boon for the local economy.


----------



## grizzly70 (Jun 30, 2006)

fisherman are part of the public, but if you look at the stats there are way more pleasure boaters than fisherman. and it's not just the guy selling bait, or the girl cooking you a pizza while u fuel your boat up that will see the money. resturants that will serve you a nice dinner after a long dday on the lake, and the hotel u stay at while planning your next day's plan of attack to catch those saugeye. mason, u have to think of the big picture... think marco, not micro. this will be a great thing for the area. and not to mention, don't think you will get too many wakeboarders in your cove lol


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

The more I read about this the madder I get. Ceasars has massive potential. It has more POTENTIAL as a fishery than ANYWHERE in SW Ohio that I am aware of. I am of the opinion that if the state concentrated on making this more of a fishing destination, the revenue from the fisherman would far outweigh the revenue of pleasure boaters,jet skiers,skiers,sailboaters and the like. This lake has a lot of acreage, but with the narrowness, its just not setup well for unlimited horsepower foolishness. I wont even fish here, (Im a bank fisherman) except prime spring/fall times, due to the volume of pleasure boaters and their outright RUDNESS AND INCONSIDERATION for fisherman. Dunno if we can poll on this site, but I would be interested in seeing some polling data(executed in a fair manner) both on this site and of the general public. I would also be interested, if anyone knows, if there were surveys done about this, or public/regional input on this matter, or just another invasive act of rediculous governance we are currently under. If anyone wants to know, YES I vote, and CANT WAIT TILL NOVEMBER!!!! I think we got about 47 days to election day! CANT WAIT! EVERYONE turn off the tube/net and go vote TO RESTORE OUR TRUE FREEDOM AS AMERICANS!

(No I dont belong to a Militia if you wondered...Im simply an independant, THINKING, American!)


----------



## labman (Sep 13, 2008)

YA just what we need is for cc to be more crowed,i think not and yes i am a musky and saugeye fisherman.AND grizzly i dont know you but with your comments i think your a really big jerk .. and im putting it nicely


----------



## grizzly70 (Jun 30, 2006)

which comment did you find offensive??? cause i don't think i way trying to stir the pot. and you could put it how ever you like, because i care about what you think of me and the marina about as much as i would like to have carp sushi.... to put it nicely lol


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

grizzly70 said:


> which comment did you find offensive??? cause i don't think i way trying to stir the pot. and you could put it how ever you like, because i care about what you think of me and the marina about as much as i would like to have carp sushi.... to put it nicely lol


not to but in, but I think it was this part...:

maybe the fear of the lake being over crowded will keep some of the noob musky fisherman off the water. i think that this is a great thing that will only be positive

Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1086293#ixzz0zwYFaCLT


since labman said...:

YA just what we need is for cc to be more crowed,i think not and yes i am a musky and saugeye fisherman

Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1086293#ixzz0zwYcCXMm


----------



## grizzly70 (Jun 30, 2006)

my post was before lab ever posted, so this should not get him upset unless he is a noob ski angler.


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

Tried to spell that out pretty well...guess I failed.....dunno if he's newbie, but a ski guy none the less.....maybe your setup to read messages with oldest at the bottom of the page?? on mine you posted bfore him....my last words on you two Im outta this debate, but not the marina debate...


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Man,that sounds great to have a bar at the New Marina.Then all of the pleasure boaters can drink all you want then hit the lake for some real fun.I can't wait for the drunks to fly by me when I'm Musky fishing.I'll be prepared for them.Really this Marina thing is a joke.It won't make it.A lot of wasted $$$ for what,a hamburger,some drinks at the bar,a slip for your boat,and a lake that is not right for this.I can see many sailboats in Mason's Cove.And how are they going to patrol all these pleasure and drunk boaters and drunk troublemakers?How long will the lake be drawn down for the extensive work?Look at Rocky Fork.One time they had a very nice restaurant,now where is it?That's right,VOTE for the person or persons who were against this thing in the first place.

Roscoe


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

_fisherman are part of the public, but if you look at the stats there are way more pleasure boaters than fisherman. and it's not just the guy selling bait, or the girl cooking you a pizza while u fuel your boat up that will see the money. resturants that will serve you a nice dinner after a long dday on the lake, and the hotel u stay at while planning your next day's plan of attack to catch those saugeye. mason, u have to think of the big picture... think marco, not micro. this will be a great thing for the area. and not to mention, don't think you will get too many wakeboarders in your cove lol_




You keep making my points for me Griz. 
A marina won't make someone stay at a motel, they just won't have to tow the boat home. True many more pleasure boats then fishermen on our very small lake, and yes 2800 acres is small. If you think it isn't, think about all the no wake area in the lake. From Wellman ramp all the way to the Dam, the area around the bridge
Also I can run from the no wake area by the camp ground to the no wake at the bridge in 7 minutes in my 50 hp 16 ft boat, timed it. Also can't help but think they will have to make the area around the marina no wake, so small lake even smaller. The people that come to CC don't come from out of state to ride around on our little lake they come from Cincy, Dayton and Columbus mainly. They are gonna go to Micky D's on there way home not to the Dutchman (about the only restaurant in the area)
Also I fish the whole lake from end to end I just quit when the fools in the ski/pleasure boat show up and I can't stand up in my boat for the 2 ft wake that they seem to take pleasure in sending my way. When that starts happening I retreat to the no wake areas. Not because I want to be there, just self preservation. When they build the marina I'll keep fishing and I'll keep catching fish but, IMO it's still all about money for the state, period.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

> ODNR&#8217;s Division of Watercraft will utilize the state&#8217;s Waterways Safety Fund to hire a design consultant to complete a preliminary design and budget for the marina. The design process will include holding an informational meeting to provide the public with an opportunity to share their ideas for the types of services and facility amenities they would like at the marina.
> 
> The Waterways Safety Fund is primarily funded through a share of the state&#8217;s motor fuels tax, watercraft registration and titling fees and a grant from the U.S. Coast Guard.


In my opinion rather than trying to help bring in $ to Warren County via a lake that is already crowded the money from the fuel tax and US Coast Guard's grant could be better served in perhaps attempting to revitalize Grand Lake and bring back some of the money that Auglaize county has lost.


----------



## david11959 (Apr 22, 2004)

this is just what ceaser creek need i am all for it.
it will put jobs for ohio and will have no inpacked on the musky fishing or any fishing.
cj brown has had this for years and it didnt change the walleye fishing.
i had a boat slip at cj brown and i am sure it has paid for its self.
i to belong to musky inc.
i am all for what grizzly 70 said.
THE LAKE BELONGS TO THE PEOPLE NOT JUST THE FISHERMAN


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

Of course it is about money, money makes the world go round.

Having your boat at a slip is a great convenience. The marina will generate a lot of money in food and fuel sales. I don't see how the surrounding area will generate much money but maybe harveysburg wants the tax money that the marina will generate.

I agree that if the lake was considered a prime fishing location of the midwest that it would bring in more dollars spread out throughout the calendar year. Can you imagine how many people would be coming to fish caesar creek after it was mentioned as being a top 10 musky lake in the mid west? These people would come visit for a week and would be staying at local hotels or campgrounds. 

It is just too many big boats in a small lake.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Looking at Acton Lake for example, the marina rarely sells any food, rarely sells any $4 /gallon gas and besides sailboats hardly has any boots there. It looks like only 1 HS kid ever working at any given time, and he usually is on the phone sexting it up with some girlfriend whenever I go there. I am sure there will be boat rentals and the folks that it will cater to will be dangerous to others and themselves combined with all the drunken Lake Lice and pleasure boaters out there, it will be a dangerous place, even more so then it is now. Just my .02 LOL... I do like Mellons Idea though but the state will build it and then "lease to the highest bidder" the rights to run it and I am sure it will be paid for in about 10 years but all proceeds after that will go strictly in the states bank account to pay for non boating things. It IS all about making money and nothing else.

Salmonid


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

My guess is after 2 years it will have little affect on the lake and the marina will barely be able to support itself year after year. I doubt that it will ever see 300 slips. The new boaters will see how bad the lake gets and you won't be even able to ski with all the rough water and they will go back to Brookville or the river. Then we will have a bunch of docks to fish. I think what we will see is most the slips filled by boats that are allready on the lake and hopefully less time wasted at the ramps. 
Not sure how the marina helps the local economy, but I guess you have to say something possitive??? I think it is a far stretch to say people are going to spend more money in the area due to there being a marina now. Probably only be open during prime boating season, so it would be of no use to fisherman. It would be nice to get a hot sandwich in the late fall.


----------



## taxiecab (Apr 24, 2004)

Who am I to tell the ODNR what do to with our money but putting all of that into a marina that will only be opened 6 months out of the year and serve only a small part of the boaters on this lake and we know who they are.
Look at the lot at Wellman's Meadows now. It needs to be recoated and new lines put down so you can see where to park. How about some lights in the parking lot to keep down break inns in the cars and trucks that are parked there. The state has cut way back on services on all of it parks and are not cutting grass and no life guards and a lot of other things to cut cost.
We need a marina at C C like we need hole in our head. Put the money into improving what you have and not adding more up keep and operating cost to your budget.
I don't care if it is a Grant with Federal monies it will only add to thier operating cost and will have to come out of thier operating budget after the Grant is gone. Our goverment spends way to much money and some day soon we will all go belly up


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

Amen TAXIECAB. Like our Federal deficit is not great enough already....I think whoever is responsible(actually irresponsible) for this Federal waste should give it back and do an honorable thing by giving the deficit a break. I never enen considered upkeep of the marina and who pays for it. Great point....and thanks for getting me even more mad about this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


HHHMMM...I think 43 days till election day. I CANT WAIT TO VOTE!


----------



## grizzly70 (Jun 30, 2006)

in a perfect world, we should all have to pay to use a state park... admittance fee, boating/fishing fee, camping, and so on... that would fix park's budget crisis. maybe theres a corralation why we are the only state around us that still has free state parks, and the fact that our parks system is going under. the marina is just a way to try and fix the problem...installing lights, cutting grass, and putting trash cans back in are good ideas, but they all cost money and don't generate any money


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

MuskieLuv said:


> My guess is after 2 years it will have little affect on the lake and the marina will barely be able to support itself year after year. I doubt that it will ever see 300 slips. The new boaters will see how bad the lake gets and you won't be even able to ski with all the rough water and they will go back to Brookville or the river. Then we will have a bunch of docks to fish. I think what we will see is most the slips filled by boats that are allready on the lake and hopefully less time wasted at the ramps.
> Not sure how the marina helps the local economy, but I guess you have to say something possitive??? I think it is a far stretch to say people are going to spend more money in the area due to there being a marina now. Probably only be open during prime boating season, so it would be of no use to fisherman. It would be nice to get a hot sandwich in the late fall.


This is exactly how the Marina at CJ is. The good thing about having a Marina is when my son and I finish fishing we can go get a good Burger and fries and sit and talk by the water, there is a bait shop close if needed, and fuel if needed. The Marina is almost entirely used by the fishermen, every year recreational boats sit at their docks and do not move very often if at all...this creates secret "honey-holes" for any fisherman smart enough to take advantage of it. Somehow trees even start to grow under the docks creating an even better fishing enviroment. Like previously stated once the new wears off a Marina it reverts back to the fisherman. This year "The Friends Of CJ' were given permission to fill the Marina with Cover/hardwood trees and shrubs to help the fishery even more


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

Like our fish/hunt licensees fees,the money generated from here will probably go to the General fund to be distributed as they see fit ! I fish and ski as my dad taught me(with respect to all) as I grew up in my dad's boat 54+ years now.There are real a_ _ holes that fish and ski as well,I know as I have called the patrol on my ss radio on lakes around here as well as in Tennessee. When I fish when its worm I'm normally heading off the water before most come out or I ski my self.CC is one of if not the most crowded lake I have been on in my life and one must use your head and keep it while navigating in it water way. Ok said enough everyone my you all catch bigger fish tales than the ones you tell!


----------

